# اسباب غرق السفن .



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

في البداية احيي :55: القائمين على هذا القسم الرائع واخص بالذكر الزميل المبدع مهندس ماهر :84: .

كثيرا ما نسمع عن غرق السفن واولها تيتانيك التي كان صدها على الصعيد العالمي , وسفن اخرى

تجارية او نفطية .

لذا التمس من اعضاء هذا القسم ان يوضحوا الأسباب التي تؤدي الى غرق السفن ما عدى الأصطدام

بسفينة اخرى او ارتطامها بالصخوراو نشوب حريق اي بمعنى اصح الأسباب الفنية للغرق .


تمنياتي للجميع التوفيق  .

البغدادي .:31:


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل الامهندس محمد شكرى
شكرا كثيرا 
موضوع رائع وفعلا محتاجين شىء من هذا وان شاء الله نحاول


----------



## Bassoom (18 نوفمبر 2007)

طب إدخل هنا كدة :81: 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=602913#post602913


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا مهندس باسم موضوع رائع منك
الف شكر ونورت الموضوع

:55:


----------

